# Jewish heritage outside Israel



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Jews are spread all over the world. This thread is dedicated to the architectural heritage they left behind outside of Israel.

*1. Antwerp*

The largest Chassidic (orthodox) community of Jews in Europe, outside of London. For more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewish_Community_of_Antwerp

Shomre Haddas Synagoge:










Inside:










Synagoge Bouwmeesterstraat, entrance:










more pics to come...

*2. Brussels*

Biggest Jewish community in Belgium, but less apparent, because most are not orthodox (and don't wear the recognizable blak hats and stuff)

Main synagoge:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A very interesting idea for a thread! I look forward to see lots of pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Me too  very nice shots


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

i never knew Antwerp has the second largest orthodox community in europe. great pics! "Shomre Haddas" looks nice


----------



## Arans (Mar 28, 2006)

Old Synagogue is an Orthodox Judaism synagogue in Kazimierz district of Kraków, Poland. It is the oldest existing synagogue in Poland and one of the most precious landmarks of Jewish architecture in Europe.











The Synagogue was built in 1407 or 1492; the date of building varies with several sources. The original building was rebuilt in 1570 under the watchful eye of the Italian architect Mateo Gucci. The synagogue was completely devastated and ransacked by the Nazis during World War II, its artwork and Jewish relics looted. During the war, the synagogue was used as a magazine. It was renovated from 1956 to 1959 and currently operates as a museum. It is a Division of the Historical Museum of Kraków, with particular focus on Krakow's Jews. The exhibits are divided into themes dealing with birth, prayer rituals, diet, divorce and death. "The beautiful women's prayer room, which dates from the 17th century, is often used to hold temporary exhibitions."


----------



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

Fascinating stuff - I'm looking forward to the next batch


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

There is on in Zchekoslovakia and it is one of the most iconic structures.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

A very small part of jewish heritage in Spain (i only post two cities)

Sinagoga del tránsito

















Sinagoga de Maria la Blanca-Toledo
























Jewish quartier of Girona


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

A picture of the Shomré Haddas synagogue in Antwerp, when it had just been constructed in 1893:










I have some more pictures of Belgian synagogues, as well as some from Prague and Krakow. I'll post them as soon as I find them


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Interesting thread and nice pics!

Do you have more photos of Jewish neighborhoods in Antwerp? 
(e.g. Pelikaanstraat, etc.)


Cheers,
snowman


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Budapest*


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

New York Central Synagogue


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Interesting thread :cheers:

It is really difficult to summarize the Jewish heritage of Greece in some photos but I'll give a try.

The most important was the Jewish community of Thessaloniki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Jews_of_Thessaloniki

The synagogue










Former synagogue










Monuments exist in most of the Greek cities. Just two examples from small towns.

Chalkida










Drama










The Jewish Museum of Greece










Αnd a bust dedicated to general Mordechai Frizis, the first Greek soldier who died in WWII.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

The first Synagogue in the Americas

Recife - Brazil


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting pics


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's some from Baltimore









http://flickr.com/photos/snarlingsquirrel/289484906/









http://flickr.com/photos/snarlingsquirrel/289395424/









http://flickr.com/photos/jpetec/2073926939/









http://flickr.com/photos/mid-atlantic_architecture/3020345482/


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Sofia Sinagogue*

http://www.sofiasynagogue.com/index.php?content_id=8


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Olympios said:


> Interesting thread :cheers:
> 
> It is really difficult to summarize the Jewish heritage of Greece in some photos but I'll give a try.
> 
> ...


I never knew about this guy Mordechai Frizis. Sounds like he was a real hero. :cheers:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

*** Edit ***

Sorry, but the pictures I posted were not mine!

Excellent pictures.


----------



## eric17790 (Mar 16, 2008)

Argentina - Buenos Aires

Freedom Temple 






Sefadi Temple




By eric17790


----------

